# Which EO can be taken internally?



## fox (Oct 30, 2010)

I was just wondering how many of you take EO internally. I've heard of peppermint being safe to add to water for upset stomach but which others are safe for internal use, and what are the benefits?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2010)

I have also read about taking lemon and lavender, but I'm not a professional, this is just what I read in a book. I'm too scared to try it anyway.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 30, 2010)

I put lemon EO in my water to help with excess stomach acid.  It works great and makes the water taste better.  If you do try the peppermint be prepared for the extreme cooling sensation :shock:   It works for a sore throat as well because of the cool soothing sensation.  Make sure your EOs are from a good source, IMO they are not all created equally.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 30, 2010)

It really isn't recommended to take any EO internally because of their strength.  If you are wanting to make something to ease stomach ailments etc you are far better off making a tea with the herbs, or even your own tincture using the herbs.

Try this experiment.  Take a styrofoam plate, or whatever and put 1 drop of Spearmint Essential Oil on it.  Watch what happens.  Within seconds the styrofoam is melting.  Do you really want to take that internally?  That's why it is sooooo important that EO's not be applied neat but rather diluted into a carrier oil.

Lemon juice is easily accessed and far less expensive.  For lavender, buy lavender and make a tea, same with the mints.  You'll be far happier and safer with the results.

Just saying....


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2010)

Lindy, remember the book you quoted when I was talking about my ear infection? I have another book by the same lady and she suggests taking some EOs. That is where I read it. (can't remember her name off the top of my head)
Do you suggest never taking any? I agree that they are crazy strong but I don't know if taking 1-2 drops of some things in a cup of tea is dangerous, what are your thoughts?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 30, 2010)

I only use them in soaps or lotions. I know it's prescribed in France, but I'm sure their essential oils are tested differently for internal use.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 30, 2010)

Personally Tasha I wouldn't recommend taking it internally at all.  I'm surprised that Valerie Worwood is suggesting it.

Irene in France I _*think*_ it is prescribed as a topical application the same as we do it here.  I know that there is a health food store selling "edible" essential oils and when I talked to the college that I took my course through they told me that essential oils are not meant to be taken internally.

The biggest reason for it, besides being so strong and usually toxic, is that it is the least efficient method of utilizing the oils.  Keep in mind that essential oils bypass the blood brain barrier as well as the placental barrier using them as a leave on product.  With stomach problems it is usually recommended that you use the oils into a cream or massage oil and apply to the stomach area.  Believe it or not it will work.  Even smelling peppermint when you are nauseated will help give you some relief.

For internal application is where herbology comes into play.  You're going to use the same plants but you are going to make them into a tea or tincture.  It's a wonderfully complimentary system.

I do use Spearment and Peppermint essential oils in my tooth soap as a flavour, but it is at less than 1% of the full product so I know that it is safe.  Wintergreen on the other hand is so toxic I won't have it at my store let alone my home.  Having had a cousin die from ingesting Wintergreen it was really driven home at a young age the danger of essential oils....  So that has coloured my approach to a certain degree and makes me really, really respectful of them...


----------



## IanT (Oct 31, 2010)

I would not advise doing this unless its under supervision of a clinical aromatherapist (aka prescribed treatment)... tea tree oil is a little different in smaller quantities... ive brushed my teeth with it etc....

you have to thing about strength of EO's, one drop of EO is the equivalent of like 100 cups of tea of the herb... pretty nuts...!


----------



## Azoraa (Aug 27, 2012)

On occasion I add a couple of drops of peppermint oil using a dropper into a cup of brew (herbal coffee, tea, etc).  If I add a little more it becomes very strong and I can feel the vapor going out through my eyes.  This is a very exciting experience that I would recommend if you really like mint.  

I also have skullcap EO which is supposed to alleviate anxiety, but I have not actually used that yet.


----------



## daimond (Aug 27, 2012)

There in the market certain body perfume candy, some use rose oil (linalool) for perfume generate by body odor from internal because that oil could exreciton by skin.


----------

